# wow saddle fitters



## crazyhorse37 (18 May 2013)

I'm in Devon and know there are 2 wow fitters in my area, Nicola Nicholls and Natalie Bucklar-green.  Any positive/negative comments about either please?  I have a difficult to fit mare and it is an awful lot of money to get a fitting let alone buying the saddle so want someone who's going to get it right.  

Any other suggestions for an old mare with a-symmetrical shoulders, a lot of back movement, a dipped back and muscle wastage whilst still being wide would be gratefully received.  I have tried treeless, and whilst I loved it and it fit well they just kept slipping back too far due to her high withers, muscle wastage and the way the front pommel is the stability was fighting with me for position.  

I have been riding bareback now for 3 years and would love to do more than walk around the roads.  

Many thanks


----------



## NorthDevonTraveller (26 May 2013)

Hi, have used Nicola several times, as does a neighbour.  Very happy with what she does.


----------



## crazyhorse37 (27 May 2013)

Many thanks.


----------



## OakeyT (3 June 2013)

I have also used Nicola, and would recommend her. Am currently waiting for another saddle check from her.


----------

